# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  способен ли интернет довести до суицида ??

## outlaw3

Вот решила сделать такую темку .. Помню я вк была одна группа называлась ищу 
подругу для су..... Одна девочка написала там я выпила 30 таблеток что будет дальше ??? все как одним хором сказали нечего особенного ..... На следующий день по ей записям на стенки увидела что она умерла ....
или рассказываю свою историю ...... Когда сидела в вк мне была очень плохо я написала в одну из 
каких то групп что хочу умереть мне плохо .... Их комментарий меня настолько взбесили что я взяла бритву и начала резаться .....

----------


## Melissa

Где-то видела дневник девочки, которая готовилась-готовилась к су, уже всех задолбала, народ потихоньку стал терять интерес, а потом она выжрала сотню каких-то таблеток и запостила это в дневнике. Каждые 15 минут сообщала о своих ощущениях, а в последних постах, как ей уже окончательно херово. И все. 
Там еще неделю все сокрушались, а новички вопили " не нааааадоооо". И тоже все.
Хеппи энд

----------


## outlaw3

Вопрос стоит в том что способен ли интернет довести человека до су.... пусть и не до летального исхода

----------


## Мефистофель

Любой информационный агрессор способен. Инет - это агрессор.

----------


## outlaw3

люди ссс

----------


## Игорёк

достоверность информации в инете нельзя проверить. кто в первом случае писал про смерть девочки на следующий день? а кто знает что те 100 таблеток были не конфетами?  не ведитесь на глупости...

----------


## Melissa

> Вопрос стоит в том что способен ли интернет довести человека до су.... пусть и не до летального исхода


 


> люди ссс


 Ну ответят тебе - ДА . Дальше что?
Что нужно вообще?

----------


## outlaw3

да я просто хотела узнать все ли ТУТ такие ...

----------


## Yrok25

ссс - ?

----------


## Traumerei

Говорят, раз в год и палка стреляет. Различные люди обладают разной психической устойчивостью. К тому же "последней каплей"  потенциально может стать всё,что угодно. 
http://pagesofpain.com/suicide/articles/for-a-while/ - в конце страницы замечательный пример о банке компота...
Так что же нам теперь ? Ничего не делать ? Ничего не говорить ? Быть _никем_ ? 
Принцип "не навреди" вреден почти так же как и чрезмерный неоправданный риск. Мы - не провидцы, мы не можем знать, предугадать или рассчитать по теории вероятности абсолютно точный результат нашей деятельности любого плана. А идеология человека в футляре - "кабы чего не вышло" не имеет спасительной силы. Делая операцию врач всегда рискует жизнью пациента, каким бы искусным он не был. И даже если проведен миллион операций-это никогда не гарантирует 100% положительный исход. Никто не обязан отвечать за действия, результат которых доподленно неизвестен.
Тут все и _такие_ и абсолютно _не такие_
Возможно вы не заметили, но слово "самоубийство" имеет два корня... один из них "САМ". То есть это добровольное, взвешенное или не очень решение. Конечно есть такая статья "за доведение до самоубийства", но я полагаю она всё-таки подразумевает насилие физическое,порчу имущества или угрозы (что в принципе относится так же к другим статьям), то есть грубо говоря это убийство чужими руками. 
Негоже свой грех на кого-то перекладывать. (Грех в значении "ответственность за принятое решение")

----------


## outlaw3

> достоверность информации в инете нельзя проверить. кто в первом случае писал про смерть девочки на следующий день? а кто знает что те 100 таблеток были не конфетами?  не ведитесь на глупости...


 а даже если она и не умерла пусть даже написала ради того что бы привлечь внимание ну и что ??? может ей в 
тот момент была очень плохо и не кому была рассказать и поделиться ... а всего навсегда надо были сказать пару нужны слов ..... а девочка правда умерла .... мне ей парень писал в лс ) и вот почитайте http://izhlife.ru/201301/29251-v-nac...moubiystv.html

----------


## Игорёк

да что там читать. Все равно достоверности нет. Слишком много троллей развилось. Этот же "ее парень" может оказаться той самой погибшей девочкой, или наоборот..  тут на форуме сколько случае было - "Зравствуйте, я ее сестра (мама, папа, брат, подруга", вчера она покончила с собой.. что вы ей такого наговорили ? как вы могли ?".. Близкому человеку больше делать нечего как сразу после проишествия лезть в инет сообщать всем о трагической смерти и искать виноватых.. ага. Дет сад..

----------


## outlaw3

согласна что дет сад ..... но ведь такие случай есть ! и пусть единицы ... очень хочется сказать лучше про молчать где то чем писать человеку гадости ...

----------


## Викторыч



----------


## Кирилллл

мне кажется что если человека интерет доводит до суицида, то с этим человеком не всё в порядке и до суицида его способен довести хоть красный свет на светофоре. незнаю, на личном опыте меня наоборот интернет спасает и оттягивет от мероприятия суицид. ))))хотя помню смотрел пусть говорят и вот они хотели эту телегу прогнать(интернет довёл а конкретно соц сети до суицида) и как пример привели 12 летнего пиздюка который угрожал родителям что если те не дадут ему выход в интернет и доступ к компьютеру то он совершит суицид.

----------


## Игорёк

> мне кажется что если человека интерет доводит до суицида, то с этим человеком не всё в порядке и до суицида его способен довести хоть красный свет на светофоре. незнаю, на личном опыте меня наоборот интернет спасает и оттягивет от мероприятия суицид. ))))хотя помню смотрел пусть говорят и вот они хотели эту телегу прогнать(интернет довёл а конкретно соц сети до суицида) и как пример привели 12 летнего пиздюка который угрожал родителям что если те не дадут ему выход в интернет и доступ к компьютеру то он совершит суицид.


 ага. в сми все переиначивают наоборот. что инет способствует. хотя никто не ведет статистику сколько людей он спас. и таких во много раз больше.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Интернет


 


> довести


 U wat M8?

----------


## Rum

Не интернет, а люди, обитающие в нём.
Они могут.
Разумеется, только слишком эмоциональных и ранимых, но такое есть.

----------


## [email protected]

Все зависит от людей, я очень негативно отношусь к тому, что на форумах, ровно как и в том контакте нередко встречается срач, оскорбления, под*ебки, показуха.. Которой просто дофига. Например, заходит малолетка и пишет, что ей 14 лет, что она никому не нужна, потому что сегодня ей никто не звонил и пойдет нажрется таблеток, а завтра у нее все прекрасно.
Или повстречалась с парнем неделю и он бросил, все! Таблетки жрать! 100% показуха и попытка привлечь внимание.
Общался вконтакте 2 года назад с одной девчонкой, говорила что она не хочет жить, правда по ней видел, что показуха, когда все хорошо, то хорошо, когда у нее плохое настроение, то не хочет жить.
Однажды, вконтакте повесила себе аву, типо ушла на тот свет. А потом пишет с ее профиля типо мамка ее, и говорит, что эта девушка съела таблеток и теперь она в реанимации и ее откачивают. Правда по ее слогу сразу же понял что полная чушь и она сама пишет со своего профиля - посмотреть на реакцию, убедился что она, написал - какого х? Что за понты и неадекват? Она сказала что так и знала что нафиг никому не нужна и на меня посыпались горы отборного мата.
Кто прав, кто нет решать вам.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Кто прав, кто нет решать вам.


 ну в этой истории ты конечно прав, потому как ты её написал. я не понимаю к чему ты клонишь, лучше пиши прямо. конечно разные люди взаимодействуют с помощью интернета, но и взаимодействие это другого уровня чем в реале. чтобы человек как нибудь навредил другому с помощью инета, надо постараться. а срач, оскорбления, под*ебки, показуха.. и в жизни постоянно встречаются только в отличие от интернета альтернативы этому общению сложнее найти.

----------


## The loser

Жил-был веселый и счастливый мальчик. Зашёл он однажды в интернет, а на следующий день повесился. Конец.

А вообще странный вопрос. Интернет - это те же люди. Не с компьютерами же мы общаемся. И обычно статья "Доведение до самоубийства" применяется к людям, а не к макакам или машинам. Так что интернет, теоретически, может быть средством доведения или толчком к самоубийству, но если человек нормален изначально, то посещение сайтов, даже депрессивного характера, не сможет выбить его из колеи и уж тем более настроить на самоубийство. Да и у суицидников, сомневаюсь, что посещение какой-нибудь ванильной плаксивой странички становится последней каплей. Иначе - см. выше - такой человек ненормален, и общество может только порадоваться избавлению от психа

----------


## Lоrename

> достоверность информации в инете нельзя проверить. кто в первом случае писал про смерть девочки на следующий день? а кто знает что те 100 таблеток были не конфетами?  не ведитесь на глупости...


 А мне истории напомнили детские страшилки про в одной черной черной комнате стоял черный черный гроб. Дальше забыла.

----------


## Vladislav

Вот всё стараются на зеркало пинять, коли рожа крива. Ну не может медиа-пространство до самоубийства довести, не верю я в это. А вот обстоятельства могут. А могут и уберечь, если они превращаются в благоприятные. Но вот большинство из них от нас не зависят.

Вот слышу я по новостям, как государство решило проводить политику по предотвращению самоубийств. Каким образом? Мерами направленными на повышением качества и уровня жизни? Пересмотром законов, ограничений, бюрократических проволочек, которые реально мешают жить и пользы не несут? Созданием и поддержкой профсоюзов, правозащитных организаций и кризисных центров? Настоящих, а не иммитиующих бурную деятельность и работающих по принципу "лишь бы отчитаться". Нет же, они решили запретить публикацию способов самоубийств. Какое-же лицемерие, как оно меня бесит. Ну запретили, дальше то что? Все знают, что падение с высоты чревато смертью. Все знают, что газом можно отравиться. Все знают, что долгое нахождение под водой ведёт к...

----------


## Ранний

Интернет не способен довести до самоубийства сам по себе, но были случаи, когда пользователей затравливали до суицида через сеть. Но это, опять же, делали люди, а не веб-пространство само по себе. Отдельные личности.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Если много смотреть фильмов о суициде, грустных картинок, смотреть странички умерших людей можно быстренько поехать и самоубиться.

----------


## Nabat

Интернет способен довести до суицида ровно в той же мере, в которой молоток способен довести до убийства.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

*Елена Неизвестно*, нельзя.

----------


## Евгений777

Никто не хочет составить мне компанию сейчас умереть?

----------


## Aare

> Никто не хочет составить мне компанию сейчас умереть?


 Одному не умирается?

----------

